# Tesla Plasma 1 pickups



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone tried them?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

they sound like some sort of nuclear electricity experiment...tesla coils + plasma...ugh


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, I know. But someone gave me a set and I want to find out if they are worth replacing the stock pups in my '99 AS Strat. Nobody seems to have heard of them. Dot on Shaft offers them as an option in some of their guitars.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.teslatek.com/

(They have sound clips of their pickups. Also, check the reviews on their site, especially the one written by Paul Danial. He gives a good description of their pickups).

I don't know how they compare to others, but I've read some good reviews about them. I watched a few clips on Korean sites of guitars loaded with Tesla's and they sounded good to me (sorry, can't seem to find any right now). A few well-known musicians here use them. 

I've asked a few people here (I live in Korea) about these and consensus seems to be that they are really good pickups. As a matter of fact, I've been told these are the best Korean-made pickups.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> http://www.teslatek.com/
> 
> (They have sound clips of their pickups. Also, check the reviews on their site, especially the one written by Paul Danial. He gives a good description of their pickups).
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll check out the clips.:rockon:


----------

